# 2006 Nissan Pathfinder R51 EGR fault (2.5 Diesel)



## Mikey_G (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

I am new to the forum but was hoping for some help. My Pathfinder is coming up with an EGR fault. I have taken it apart and cleaned it up. The valve seems to move freely and fully, and when reassembled it worked for a (10ish starts) then the fault has come back. Any thoughts on what to try next (a new one is £600-£800 depending where from - only through a dealer here).

Secondly, if I do need to replace it - does anyone know where I can get the parts cheaper?

Any help appreciated.

Mike


----------



## PHIL154 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hi Mike 
just put one on my 2006 pathfinder as the center plate had beome detached from the rod mine cost 529.25 with the vat ask for a bit of discount they might give it you,mine still has a problem though it keeps cutting out on tick over....back to the drawing board well lets have another look then.


----------

